
Do Antidepressants Work? - doener
https://aeon.co/essays/the-evidence-in-favour-of-antidepressants-is-terribly-flawed
======
api
Yes, absolutely... for some people. For others not so much. I suspect there
are different chemical caused for chemical depression and things like SSRIs
only help some.

Also important to note that AD(H)D, fatigue disorders, and bipolar disorder
are often misdiagnosed as depression.

